# Haunted Ventures FX



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Awesome stuff! And welcome to the forum. If you haven't already, you might want to introduce yourself on the New Members Category.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

rip off i founhttp://www.thehalloweengroup.com/bones5.htmt that stuff for 30 bucks each here

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

i found that stuff for 30 bucks here*

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Dante, Are you saying that Haunted Adventures is more expensive?

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------

